# Velocity use?



## jvf1095 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello to all!!

My backyard is fairly big, & made up mostly of Tall Fescue & some Zoysia. I want to use a one gallon pump tank sprayer to spot spray Velocity for Poa Trivialis. With that & if I can use a tank sprayer, how many ounces of Velocity to a gallon of water for a pump tank sprayer?

Do I need to add a surficant to the Velocity mix?

Can I first broadcast spray my yard with Tenacity to light up the poa triv so I can see where to spray Velocity? Or will that weaken the triv where it might not absorb the Velocity? If I can spray with Tenacity first, I would rather broadcast spray the Tenacity since I have plenty of it & can get more, unlike Velocity. That way, I can concentrate the Velocity where needed & not waste it.

When is the best time to spray Velocity on Long Island, NY?

Does Velocity need a 2nd application & if so, how far apart?

Will Velocity hurt Tall Fescue & Zoysia?

Can I seed right after applying Velocity?

My plan is not to broadcast spray Velocity as stated above, but rather to spot spray, especially if the poa triv is "mixed in" with the Tall Fescue, because it will be harder to pull it out if intertwined with other good grass. If however, a clump is standing alone & not intertwined, my plan it to pull it & spray where it was & a foot around it to kill the stolons.

Does all of the above make sense? THANKS!!


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Do you have access to velocity? It's been discontinued which is why I ask.

I've had a good amount of experience with this chemical as have a few others here like @Green. Long story short, I have not had consistent success with it and don't believe anyone else has either.

Do you have the supplemental label that lists tall fescue? I don't know if there are any links still up. Here are a couple screenshots. Be careful with this chemical. You can fry your lawn with it....I did.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You might want to contact one of the cool season pros educted in turf and horticulture who uses this site: @osuturfman...he probably has the most experience and would be the most willing to post or answer a message. He is who I would go to myself with major questions like yours.

I will do my best to help, though.

It will hurt Tall Fescue, KBG, and PR under some circumstances.

It's very temperamental and I still don't have a good handle on how it works under different conditions. Most recently, I played with adjuvants. I think osuturfman would support their use as they are used in rice; I got some of my advice from him a while back.

I think Cole Thompson was the professor who talked a lot about using it during high heat and did experiments, but it seems more complex than that.

I only have one area where I successfully eradicated Triv using Velocity. I'm not sure how it happened, but kept good notes in my journal.

I'm also only going to use distilled water with it if I use it again.


----------



## jvf1095 (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks "green". I noticed last year, that well into the spring in my front yard, since my fescue is a deep green color, the triv was easy to spot, & most of it was just a "plug" so to speak, maybe 3 inches around at most, & not intertwined with the fescue. It pulled right out easily. No need for Velocity in that case. It's where it's intertwined with the fescue that makes it tough to isolate & pull. That is happening in my back yard. Those areas have not been too big (at least so far they haven't). But it's areas like that, that I want to spot spray. Even if I use a weak mixture in a tank sprayer & hit it multiple times say every 7 to 10 days so that it kills the triv & only injures the fescue. The intertwine areas are in my back yard as I stated. (Front was nuked 2 years ago & I used a blue tag certified fescue mix. That came in thick as a rug, & that's where I can just pull isolated triv plugs easily). What I think caused the problem in the back was I nuked parts of the back last spring, & seeded. Had to keep the seed wet during spring & summer, which results in shallow watering. This promoted some of the intertwined triv growth. But now that the back is established, I can cut back on the water this year, & just water deep & infrequent. BUT, I'm sure I'll have these little areas (or hope they are little) intertwined with the fescue. That's why I want to spot spray. No need for broadcast spray Velocity & possible wreck my yard. That's the reason I need to know how much Velocity in a 1 gallon tank sprayer. Was even thinking of broadcasting Tenacity to see what lights up, & spot spray that with Velocity. Sorry if this is too long, but I just wanted to make my situation more clear & I will contact turfman. Any other thoughts from you on the right mix would help as well. THANKS!!!


----------



## SteelCutLawn (Jul 12, 2021)

jvf1095 said:


> Thanks "green". I noticed last year, that well into the spring in my front yard, since my fescue is a deep green color, the triv was easy to spot, & most of it was just a "plug" so to speak, maybe 3 inches around at most, & not intertwined with the fescue. It pulled right out easily. No need for Velocity in that case. It's where it's intertwined with the fescue that makes it tough to isolate & pull. That is happening in my back yard. Those areas have not been too big (at least so far they haven't). But it's areas like that, that I want to spot spray. Even if I use a weak mixture in a tank sprayer & hit it multiple times say every 7 to 10 days so that it kills the triv & only injures the fescue. The intertwine areas are in my back yard as I stated. (Front was nuked 2 years ago & I used a blue tag certified fescue mix. That came in thick as a rug, & that's where I can just pull isolated triv plugs easily). What I think caused the problem in the back was I nuked parts of the back last spring, & seeded. Had to keep the seed wet during spring & summer, which results in shallow watering. This promoted some of the intertwined triv growth. But now that the back is established, I can cut back on the water this year, & just water deep & infrequent. BUT, I'm sure I'll have these little areas (or hope they are little) intertwined with the fescue. That's why I want to spot spray. No need for broadcast spray Velocity & possible wreck my yard. That's the reason I need to know how much Velocity in a 1 gallon tank sprayer. Was even thinking of broadcasting Tenacity to see what lights up, & spot spray that with Velocity. Sorry if this is too long, but I just wanted to make my situation more clear & I will contact turfman. Any other thoughts from you on the right mix would help as well. THANKS!!!


If you're not worried about your zoysia Tenacity may be a viable option. I'm going to assess my poa A in the spring and potential blanket a couple lighter apps of tenacity. By tenacity WILL damage/suppress/kill zoysia with repeated apps.


----------

